# Fred Zink



## wingshooter05

I heard that Fred Zink resigned from Avery outdoors. Is this true?????? Then i heard that he is teaming up with Bigfoot decoys. I dont know if any of this is true I just heard it and I was shocked!!!!!

Have you guys heard anything about this???????


----------



## jpallen14

Actually he has teamed up with Sportplast and we are very excited to have him part of are elite team.


----------



## wingaddict

jpallen14 said:


> Actually he has teamed up with Sportplast and we are very excited to have him part of are elite team.


 :toofunny:


----------



## API

Introducing Frederico Zinkerelli!


----------



## 4curls

here we go... :eyeroll:


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN

> Actually he has teamed up with Sportplast


 :roll:



> elite team


 :lol:


----------



## gooseslapper

Where ever he goes the black hoodies will follow.


----------



## Save Hens

gooseslapper said:


> Where ever he goes the black hoodies will follow.


 and fleece skulls..


----------



## Kris brantner

i have clay as a friend on my facebook, and i asked him the other day if it was true and he said ya it was. i asked him why and he didnt know so i left it at that. kinda wierd, i wonder what avery will become with out him now.


----------



## Blue Plate

He doing what's best for his family.


----------



## blhunter3

Kris brantner said:


> i have clay as a friend on my facebook, and i asked him the other day if it was true and he said ya it was. i asked him why and he didnt know so i left it at that. kinda wierd, i wonder what avery will become with out him now.


They have Shawn Stahl :roll:


----------



## Nick Roehl

jpallen14 said:


> Actually he has teamed up with Sportplast and we are very excited to have him part of are elite team.


Sportplast and elite. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

blhunter3 said:


> They have Shawn Stahl :roll:


Shawn Stahl's a good guy is'nt he?


----------



## Nick Roehl

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have Shawn Stahl :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn Stahl's a good guy is'nt he?
Click to expand...

I can't stand listening to Shawn Stahl. They guy talks as if he is a frickin zombie. Well today we are in Nebraska shooting honkers, it takes the dude forever to say a simple sentence. I could drive to Nebraska, shoot a limit of honkers and be back before he spits that out. :lol:


----------



## USAlx50

Seems like he talks at a normal pace to me.. Shawn is a good guy.


----------



## T Shot

USAlx50 said:


> Seems like he talks at a normal pace to me.. Shawn is a good guy.


I would go out on a limb and say he is one of the more "normal" guys in the business.


----------



## Nick Roehl

USAlx50 said:


> Seems like he talks at a normal pace to me.. Shawn is a good guy.


I am sure he is a good guy, he just talks like Ben Stein.


----------



## wingshooter05

Kris brantner said:


> i have clay as a friend on my facebook, and i asked him the other day if it was true and he said ya it was. i asked him why and he didnt know so i left it at that. kinda wierd, i wonder what avery will become with out him now.


So is he teaming up with Bigfoot decoys??????? :shake: :shake: :shake:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Not possible. That would be waaay too good to ever be true.


----------



## Prairie Dweller

Whoopity do. How will i ever sleep at night.

Who is Fred Zink?


----------



## Matt Jones

Oh God, Zink is leaving Avery...Why Fred, Why!?! :crybaby:

This is worse than Brett Favre leaving the Packers.

I'm going to steal a page from Packers fan's playbook and organize a party where everyone can throw all their Zink and Avery gear in a dumpster and burn it in effigy. We'll call it the ZInk-Dumpster-Fire-Party. They'll be more black hoodies and skull caps burned in a single night than #4 Packer jerseys throughout the entire state of Wisconsin during the past three months. :down:


----------



## BROWNDOG

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have Shawn Stahl :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn Stahl's a good guy is'nt he?
Click to expand...

I really don't know any of the other guys in the business except Shawn, and Shawn is a good guy, Iv'e gotten to know him pretty well the last couple of years, we both use the same dog trainer. We shared a room for a week last summer at the National Amerature Retriever championship, you really get to know someone when you share a room for a few days and I can say he's a good guy to hang out with. Likes to have a few beers, talk geese but mostly when we talk it's about the dogs. I do know he scouts his own birds, most of the time the other guys in the group do the evening duck shoot and he is in the truck finding the field for morning.

This past fall while we were in Manitoba our normal area had very few geese, I called Shawn told him we were moving, heading South and West, he got online and started looking at maps for us, helping us find some large bodies of water that we figured would hold some birds when all the small stuff was froze up, saved us some miles and possible a day of our trip.

Most of his time know is spent on the Videos and working for RNT calls.


----------



## Prairie Dweller

I heard that if you wait quietly in the decoys, on opening day "eve", the Great Zink will rise from the decoy set and deliver calls to all the good lil' girls and boys.


----------



## BROWNDOG

Prairie Dweller said:


> I heard that if you wait quietly in the decoys, on opening day "eve", the Great Zink will rise from the decoy set and deliver calls to all the good lil' girls and boys.


I don't get it

PD just took the time (wasted 10 minutes of my evening) to reread all of your post's. I couldn't find one informative or worthwhile post with your name on it, whether it was one you started or tried to contribute to.

Here's what you need to do, click on yourself and read all of your post's outloud to your self, if you can find one that you could call informative or helpfull please post below.


----------



## Matt Jones

BROWNDOG said:


> I don't get it


Charlie Brown and the Great Pumpkin reference...hilarious.


----------



## PJ

Wingmaster said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like he talks at a normal pace to me.. Shawn is a good guy.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure he is a good guy, he just talks like Ben Stein.
Click to expand...

Shawn is a nice guy. Great dogs! That Waterdog guy Justin Tackett is a boring too! Whole segments on the show of just him talking. Good dogs too.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I hate to beat a dead horse as already noted earlier, but Shawn Stahl is one heck of a nice guy. I've dealt with him on numerous occasions and he's very solid.


----------



## wingshooter05

Well I thought by asking a question I could get a honest answer on this forum, but I guess not!!!! Its all fun and games i guess!!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## feathersandpoo

Chris Hustad said:


> I hate to beat a dead horse as already noted earlier, but Shawn Stahl is one heck of a nice guy. I've dealt with him on numerous occasions and he's very solid.


Thats awesome!!! I learned a lot from honker talk, he is a good teacher.


----------



## USAlx50

wingshooter05 said:


> Well I thought by asking a question I could get a honest answer on this forum, but I guess not!!!! Its all fun and games i guess!!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


Yes, he left. Reportedly because of the time requirements to continue what he was doing and wanting more family time. Hopefully you can find your KW1 skullcap to dry your tears.


----------



## honkstopper

seariously who cares


----------



## Colt

RNT calls are so much better.


----------



## wingshooter05

Thank you for answering my question. Why didn't you say that right away???? I dont have a KW1 skull cap and I dont want one!!!!!! I dont have a Zink call either!!!! I do have the zink waterfowl DVDs and they are good!! I only wanted to Know because I heard that it was a rumor and wanted to see if it was true. I also heard that he is teaming up with Bigfoot decoys, but dont want to ask that question!!

I would like to meet Fred Zink one day. He is a nice guy and knows alot about waterfowl hunting!!!!! I just dont want to spread a rumor that may not be true, thats the only reason why I asked the question.

I do care!!! who was the one who made avery decoys what they are today???? How are they suposed to get better, last longer, make the smartest canada goose land in your decoy spread???

I dont know what is going to become of avery decoys, I love avery decoys I wont buy any other decoys!!!! I will just have to wait and see

P.S. Don't judge a book by it's cover!!!!


----------



## prairie hunter

Just like the top bass pros pay guys to pre-fish lakes prior to a tournament (hey one guy cannot scout the entire lake), plenty of high end waterfowl prostaffers send someone up early or have a local contact lock up land (pay) for their video shoots.

_Often it is not too tough to shoot birds and even have them keep decoying after shots fired, when they have fed in the field for days - unbothered and off limits to others who are hunting tomorrow, not a week from now ..._*

Bet ya that many on this site can and do out hunt the pro-staffers especially when hunting on equal terms*. Scout, secure permission on non leased land or get to unposted land early, set up and hunt.


----------



## blhunter3

I don't see what is wrong with having someone scout for you? I have two guys that scout for me when I am at college and I'm not a pro staffer.


----------



## Kris brantner

zink a nice guy? ever heard what he did to final approach?


----------



## blhunter3

Kris brantner said:


> zink a nice guy? ever heard what he did to final approach?


Lets hear.


----------



## HoosierHunter88

A friend of mine told me that Fred was a bit of an [email protected]@. That is why he left Zink. So who cares where he goes, there are other great hunters that will actually take time and help out the "common" hunter. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## USAlx50

HoosierHunter88 said:


> A friend of mine told me that Fred was a bit of an [email protected]@. That is why he left *Zink*. So who cares where he goes, there are other great hunters that will actually take time and help out the "common" hunter. Thats just my opinion.


 :huh: oke:


----------



## Kris brantner

oops, i forgot about this thread. 
i heard that back in the day he worked for fa. avery was pretty much making blind bags, and fa was making the first layout blinds. zink took his idea to avery for his finisher blind, without even talking with fa. that is what a i heard from a pretty reliable source


----------



## shooteminthelips

That is not bad, that is good buisness sense. I am not a Fred Zink guy, but if you come up with a product that could be in demand you shop around the idea. That is what makes the USA great we have freedom to shop ideas. Or in that case have ideas in the first place. You cant blame anyone that comes up with a idea and shops it around. So many of these guys in the hunting industry bounce around until they find there nitche. Big Sean, Field Fudnall, Tim Grounds, Buck Gardner, Jeff Foiles. Just look at all the Old VHS videos out there you will see! At least most of the guys in this industry are willing to take chances!


----------



## Buck25

If Fred Zink designs a decoys for bigfoot there is a good chance i will be buying them. I'm not going to cry about it. What did he do that was bad for the common hunter?


----------



## kingcanada

what Fred did to final approach? does not even compare to what Jeff Foilles did to Tim Grounds! he screwed Tim over bad, hell he even had keys to Tim's house for three years. Tim is a heck of a nice guy too, one of the nicest i ever sat down and talked to. he will help anyone he can and give credit where it is due. never met Fred, so i can't speak there.


----------



## orange legs

Well there's obviously something going on. Fred has left, both Hudnall boys are gone and Belding has left. And Dakotas are the official decoy of The Fowl Life.


----------



## Goose Guy350

Waterfowler's Soap Opera LOL :beer:


----------



## webbedfoot

to bad heard about fred and the troubles,I have met him and clay,field and chad what awesome group of goose hunters.But you know what they say all good things come to an end.But cant wait to get my hands on the new field tested goose call that field is making.I know that will be in our blinds this year.


----------



## INhonker1

Kris brantner said:


> oops, i forgot about this thread.
> i heard that back in the day he worked for fa. avery was pretty much making blind bags, and fa was making the first layout blinds. zink took his idea to avery for his finisher blind, without even talking with fa. that is what a i heard from a pretty reliable source


I m sure that there is a ton more "behind the scenes" things that only Fred and FA, or Fred and Avery know about that contributed to the decisions. As much as everyone overlooks it waterfowlhunting in the end is a business. The almighty dollar dictates a lot of the who what where when and how. As for the finisher blinds, thank god he designed them. The best piece of gear I own. If its his idea then I guess he's free to make it with whomever he wants. Things like this have happened before with other waterfowl gear. I just hope the Fred or Field (or both) keep making the videos. I got the new F 5 snow goose video and its great!!! I dont care if its leased ground, unposted ground, or if he hired 20 locals to scout the fields out for him the videos are incredible. My :2cents:


----------

